# MSI GTX 680 Twin Frozr III OC 2 GB



## W1zzard (May 8, 2012)

MSI's GTX 680 Twin Frozr III uses the company's large dual-fan signature cooler, which provides excellent temperatures in both idle and load. Fan noise is reduced too, and the card is overclocked out of the box, which makes it easier for less experienced users to get the maximum out of their card.

*Show full review*


----------



## DarkOCean (May 14, 2012)

10% price increase is a bit too much for the performance increase over ref cards and what's with ref pcb?


----------



## symmetrical (May 14, 2012)

These reviews crack me up sometimes. Honestly I think even $530 is a bit too steep. Something like $529 would be more reasonable...


----------



## illli (May 14, 2012)

i'm inclined to agree. might as well just buy reference one and get an accelero for a little bit more, if someone was considering paying $50 more


----------



## SnapS4 (May 15, 2012)

the tf cooling not noisy this time，i think the fan working at a low speed


----------



## swirl09 (May 15, 2012)

symmetrical said:


> These reviews crack me up sometimes. Honestly I think even $530 is a bit too steep. Something like $529 would be more reasonable...



Comments like this crack me up.


----------

